# Finding a Source of DNP



## HARR1SONS

Good Evening guys,  I Have spent several days reading many articles and none more so than the ones here and the many blogs,   good or bad have all been helpful in helping me make the choice and giving DNP a try, I know you guys are not likely to give out names etc as this Goes against rules etc but could you maybe point my the right direction or a website or other forum that could help me find a reliable Source for DNP,  I am in the UK and have been done in the past buying EC online i Just dont want to buy fake or have my money wasted buying from scammers,   Thank you for your time and reading my post,   Good luck with your Goals and Stay safe, 

cheers 
Harr1sons


----------



## Bro Bundy

this Goes against rules etc but ...that but always kills any chances of anyone legit ever helping you out..Becoming a part of the community should have been your goal instead of asking for things in your first post..welcome to ug


----------



## HARR1SONS

Thank you for the Welcome Bro Bundy,

I asked here as it was the dnp section,   i was hoping someone could point to the correct thread on the forum or the section i can ask without braking said rules.   If there is such a section?  

Apologies for any Harm Caused.  or rules broken


----------



## PillarofBalance

Dnp isn't really like one of those major things that is super secret. It's legality is somewhat gray.

But most of us here use the same guy. He is semi private. We don't put his name out there out of respect.  But he isn't that hard to find.  He is well known.

Keep looking and before you buy check in on the name.


----------



## HARR1SONS

Thx guys for your input,   Nice to see people are willing to help out and give friendly Advice and not be critical of my choice.   

Pillardofbalance thank you for the tip not sure if theres an hidden message there haha id like to make contact with said chap.  i shall search the forum see if anything jumps out at me.  Thx again


----------



## yamivegeta

Interested as well. UK has barely, if any, good suppliers. There's so many good suppliers in the US though. Kind of a shame.


----------



## PillarofBalance

yamivegeta said:


> Interested as well. UK has barely, if any, good suppliers. There's so many good suppliers in the US though. Kind of a shame.



Its cause when we ran you guys out of town for the second time in 1812 all the good dnp sources stayed here for the freedom and cheap tea lol

You would think after the assist in WW2 we would hook a brother across the pond up tho?

Hell I would almost be willing to help out just because you guys gave us Top Gear.

Clarkson for PM


----------



## Dinitro

Before anyone expresses worry, I am allowed to post here. In fact, I'm here by invitation, and my posting info is within the rules. 

UK has very few legit sources left supplying there because so many bad sources causes so many problems. One UK source in particular sold stuff that causes toxic shock in some customers (apparently, he was buying the cheap Chinese DNP so he could offer low prices and still make a ton of money), AND he took Paypal, which resulted in a very easy legal intervention against him. That also attracted the attention of Interpol, so EU has become radioactive, in terms of sourcing. There are few legit sellers there, and a TON of scammers. 

As for USA options, there are a few. I am now at 16 years of steady work, and doing well, and there are some new guys--a couple who I trust, and some who are "popcorn sources" (guys who pop onto the scene, unknown, but attract a lot of sudden business with cheap prices. I get wary of the popcorn sources because they're unknown in the community, and the low prices are a red flag of Chinese industrial powder, which is something to avoid). Occasionally I find that on some forums I have been described as retired, which is somewhat funny because I continue to work at a frenzied pace to keep up with how popular I still am!


----------



## Madocks

yamivegeta said:


> Interested as well. UK has barely, if any, good suppliers. There's so many good suppliers in the US though. Kind of a shame.



UK does have a source, but its online only. My friend is using...... its underdosed apparently.

Personally I have a stash of yellow magic that im starting later on this evening 

Let the sweats commence


----------



## Beefcake

I've read up on DNP as well and your diet has to be 100 percent on point.  You also have to stick to a rigid schedule for when you eat and when you take it.  Sounds a little dangerous to me if you mess it up.  JMO


----------



## Madocks

Beefcake said:


> I've read up on DNP as well and your diet has to be 100 percent on point.  You also have to stick to a rigid schedule for when you eat and when you take it.  Sounds a little dangerous to me if you mess it up.  JMO



Thats not true at all , you can take the drug whenever you like. Sometimes i take at night, sometimes in morning, depends what I have on during the day. I know approx 3 hrs after I take it I sweat a lot. So if im going to be in the car driving with aircon...... then thats great, or in the office........

Also with regards to diet, it doesnt have to be 100% you can run in defecit (Im doing atm) or you can run on maintenance, both will get you results. You just have to be aware of what it does to you when you intake carbs and also be aware of protien levels due to the fat thats comming off


----------



## thqmas

It's not the diet that is supposed to be on point, It's the knowledge on the compound, how it works and the "add-ons" you need to take with it (Vitamins, salts, having anti histamines on hand etc...).

I agree that carbs have an effect (for me it's more "heat" and sweating).

Last time I cycled it, I was in my car, winter, air-con on and I was still feeling hot and sweating (on 600mg).

I feel that we don't have a real way of dieting while on DNP. Everyone seems to have a different opinion and experience with it and that's OK. 

DNP is like a blue pen. Your body is like a paper. We can both buy the same blue pen, you work only with white coloured paper and I -on the other hand- work only with blue coloured paper.... One of us is going to be very disappointed from the blue pen (aaand here I go with my dumb ass shitty metaphors again).

There isn't one way to diet on DNP, but there are precautions and supplementations that are obligatory IMO.


----------



## Madocks

thqmas said:


> It's not the diet that is supposed to be on point, It's the knowledge on the compound, how it works and the "add-ons" you need to take with it (Vitamins, salts, having anti histamines on hand etc...).



Deffo agree on the above, had hives last year, as a result I dont keep anti hists on hand. I take them with every dose


----------



## harry12

Know the frustration!


----------



## Madocks

harry12 said:


> Know the frustration!



A girl called harry eh


----------



## harry12

Think I've messaged you but unsure if it's actually gone through. Could you check your messages and give me a shout if nothing's there?


----------



## wolf

Seriously, never had that much problem to get anything.... I waste a lot of time for legit source, but still, better than get a fake and waste money


----------



## prozac

wolf said:


> Seriously, never had that much problem to get anything.... I waste a lot of time for legit source, but still, better than get a fake and waste money



Can you help me please. i want some too but cant find it. its winter now so perfect time for me start taking and save on the heating at the same time lol


----------



## MS1605

prozac said:


> Can you help me please. i want some too but cant find it. its winter now so perfect time for me start taking and save on the heating at the same time lol



At this point in the thread, it cant be any more obvious. THE BEST is there if you just open your eyes.


----------



## J0nty

Hi - I was wondering if anyone with experience of DNP would mind to contact me. I am UK based - and lost contact with people in the know.

thanks J0nty


----------



## 850gator

HARR1SONS said:


> i shall search the forum see if anything jumps out at me.  Thx again



I will be doing the same lol


----------



## jakeys

Actually the DNP I have here is legit as hell, not that I have anything to compare it to, but it definitely worked for me.

Is manufactured in the UK, took 2 days from me ordering to being delivered. Pic related. The guy has a tumblr where I ordered from but originally found him through dnpsourcetalk on reddit.


----------



## jakeys

Forgot to mention there are a few diifferent sellers on there, if i were in the USA I'd be going with Scorpion. Guy has been around a long time judging by his feedback, ook a bit of a gamble with the blackthorn guy but the only one who shipped to UK.


----------



## Vega

How was your experience with it mate? Is it g2g? 

Thanks


----------



## JuiceTrain

Vega said:


> How was your experience with it mate? Is it g2g?
> 
> Thanks



Is Vega short for Vegan


----------



## PillarofBalance

JuiceTrain said:


> Is Vega short for Vegan



No. I ran his IP down. Comes back from Spain. 

I think it's the dude from street fighter


----------



## JuiceTrain

PillarofBalance said:


> No. I ran his IP down. Comes back from Spain.
> 
> I think it's the dude from street fighter



He chops up DNP with his claw hand :32 (18):


----------



## dirxro

Is it any good? Did you ever try from dinitro ?


----------



## JuiceTrain

dirxro said:


> Is it any good? Did you ever try from dinitro ?



I believe dinitro closed up shop....


----------



## DarkV01d

Hey guys new to the forum. Dinitro is 100% out of the business (his words/email). Been looking for a new source that is as good or at least close.


----------



## Gibsonator

PillarofBalance said:


> No. I ran his IP down. Comes back from Spain.
> 
> I think it's the dude from street fighter



that shit made me crack up man


----------



## Whey2big

Same boat as you brother, just focusing on post count and learning to use the forum, im sure the source will come although I'm a USA man myself


----------



## Whey2big

Same boat as you brother, just focusing on post count and learning to use the forum, im sure the source will come although I'm a USA man myself


----------



## Jin

Whey2big said:


> Same boat as you brother, just focusing on post count and learning to use the forum, im sure the source will come although I'm a USA man myself



How about you focus on responding to threads with something helpful? Or funny? Or smart? Instead of trying to get your post count up?


----------



## LostLyric

I can tell you all for a fact that Blackthorn DNP and all their chems have closed up shot.. sites all down and not a single email reply


----------



## lakeridge

Hello! Looking for a source. I've ran a could cycles now and loved it.

I'm in canada but don't mind ordering to a post office across the border and grabbing it (what I did last time/for other stuff I can't get shipped across).

Sorry if asking so bluntly is inappropriate but all of the sites are down and the email address I have from before are also down.

TIA 

Cheers


----------



## metsfan4life

lakeridge said:


> Hello! Looking for a source. I've ran a could cycles now and loved it.
> 
> I'm in canada but don't mind ordering to a post office across the border and grabbing it (what I did last time/for other stuff I can't get shipped across).
> 
> Sorry if asking so bluntly is inappropriate but all of the sites are down and the email address I have from before are also down.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Cheers



not a source board man, sorry. there arent as many DNP sources as there used to be, well..at least good ones that is. hope you find what you are looking for but wont be from here


----------



## lakeridge

Well... shit lol 
I shall continue my search


----------



## Texan69

PillarofBalance said:


> Dnp isn't really like one of those major things that is super secret. It's legality is somewhat gray.
> 
> But most of us here use the same guy. He is semi private. We don't put his name out there out of respect.  But he isn't that hard to find.  He is well known.
> 
> Keep looking and before you buy check in on the name.




I thought DNP was in several over the counter fat loss supps, like super HD, or am I incorrect?


----------



## ShiftieGears

I know a USA source but its loose powder only and if you say anything to them about ingesting it they will ignore you.  feel free to PM me


----------



## thomas123

I'm also looking for one.. my source is probably under dosing


----------



## Bro Bundy

thomas123 said:


> I'm also looking for one.. my source is probably under dosing


maybe he just doesnt like how you come off so he makes yours special


----------



## DeltaWave

Bro Bundy said:


> maybe he just doesnt like how you come off so he makes yours special



Kinda like how Mcdonalds makes a special sauce for certain customers, I assume?


----------



## Maximumgame

Just can't find a source. No one's selling it. I am not hopping onto the deep web.


----------



## Trump

Thanks for that max



Maximumgame said:


> Just can't find a source. No one's selling it. I am not hopping onto the deep web.


----------



## metsfan4life

Maximumgame said:


> Just can't find a source. No one's selling it. I am not hopping onto the deep web.



there are people selling it, some of them are selling you sheet which is the reason you dont see it very much in good quality. youll see a lot of lawn care junk too...just dont even. and agree with you on the darkweb... you'll get yourself into more trouble that you care for if you're not careful.


----------



## Magic1

I’m not really sure what your looking for people to say back lol?


----------



## Deadhead

Try makeing a post on craigslist


----------



## metsfan4life

Deadhead said:


> Try makeing a post on craigslist



that doesnt work! tried that and now my inbox is chalk full of Doctor Nursing Practice programs.


----------



## JBlast

Maximumgame said:


> Just can't find a source. No one's selling it. I am not hopping onto the deep web.


I took mine from hulkdna


----------



## Spongy

JBlast said:


> I took mine from hulkdna



HulkDNA?  LMAO.


----------



## Beti ona

.......................


----------



## kdraoui

DNP isn't a resource to play with. I would only use a source that has a history and don't ever be the first to try a new source of DNP.


----------



## Tommy D

I'm in the UK and don't have a problem finding it...


----------



## Micekiller

Tommy D said:


> I'm in the UK and don't have a problem finding it...



Yea pretty easy


----------



## Ragingmenace223

Madocks said:


> A girl called harry eh


 my thoughts exactly....bad mental pic lol


----------



## Xbeastmodex

Dinitro. I dripped you am email yesterday. Secure broski... I heard you retired. Lolz


----------



## Animalado

In EU seems pretty hard in general. I used to have a couple of contacts but they are not around anymore. Wish I could get to know someone that is active.


----------



## Xbeastmodex

Animalado said:


> In EU seems pretty hard in general. I used to have a couple of contacts but they are not around anymore. Wish I could get to know someone that is active.



Could get it everywhere a few years back... I have been searching for a year now. Nothing anywhere. Crazy since the stuff is so cheap and has so many uses that its kind of become mythical to find.


----------



## Animalado

Xbeastmodex said:


> Could get it everywhere a few years back... I have been searching for a year now. Nothing anywhere. Crazy since the stuff is so cheap and has so many uses that its kind of become mythical to find.



I agree. You check Alibaba and prices are crazy in comparison to what you pay for. I understand there is a risk but the difference is overwhelming. I even bought some real cheap a while back on Ebay but they are really strict about selling certain substances now. You won't find anything anymore.


----------



## myosin

Cough.... cough... cough....


----------



## Animalado

myosin said:


> Cough.... cough... cough....



PM me if you have anything to say...


----------



## Goldchester

Was a source ever found? &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Goldchester

:32 (18): as per previous


----------



## kdraoui

Dinitro was the man for a long time. There are a few decent DNP suppliers out there still.





__





						DNP HighHeater
					

Hi All  Wanted to post up and provide some availability to DNP. If you do not know what DNP is, please do some reading on this site and ask questions. There are numerous people here with some very knowledgeable cycle history and great resources here. Many of the guys on the forum know me and...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------

